# Status: 0xc0000017 HELP?!



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello! 

I have a problem with a new computer tower that I've made from scratch.

But before I continue let me point out; I wasn't to sure were to post this, but it will become apparent further down why I figured hardware section might be my best bet. *If I'm in the wrong section please direct me to the correct section and I will move on to there.*

Thank you for taking the time to read my post anyway!  and I hope you can help;

So a friend gave me a computer tower with motherboard etc. and I thought I might as well give it a go at fixing it and bringing it up to speed 

I followed your communities thread "Guide for building your own system" and I am quite proud I have gotten this far 

However I've come to the point where I've exhausted all other options and admitted defeat.

So this is what happens;


start up the computer
comes up with all information e.g specs.
detects that I have a CD/ROM drive and a HDD drive
comes up with all other info e.g Processor clock etc. then says "Searching for boot record from cd/dvd-0..ok
then "Press any key to boot from a cd or dvd
I press enter and this error comes up;










"Status: Oxc0000017
Info : Ramdisk device creation failed due to insufficient memory."

Now before I continue I have to point out a have a windows re-installation disk in the disk drive so it may be trying to install that.

any Idea what this is about? Ramdisk is the reason I posted here as I figured it may be something to do with the RAM. 
However I don't want to touch any of the RAM without help first so anything you can add to this would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you for taking the time to read this...again, if I am in the wrong place please direct me to the correct place!

Specs of the system will follow below (If I'm in the right section of course!)

*EDIT: for help with my next problem please click here*


----------



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

I need help getting onto the BIOS to if anyone thinks that would work.

I'm also a bit stuck on how to get all the specs up?  that sounds like such a noob question but I've never had to deal with this type of thing


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First of all, open the case and find out what mb [brand and model # are silkscreened on the board] what pw supply, what ram, etc, etc. Post that here.

You post that a friend gave you the case, board, etc. Was this a working system?


----------



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

Motherboard: Asrock DDR 400

RAM 
DDR 3: Kingston 128MB Module
DDR 2: Samsung PC3200 256MB
DDR 1: Infineon 32Mx64 SDRAM 256MbB

(I am aware that maybe the RAM has to be in a certain order? please tell me if it does and if so what order?)

Graphics Card: XpertVision Model: FX5500 AGP8X 256MB TV-OUT DVI

Power Supply: WIN POWER Model: ATX-400

HDD: Seagate U Series 5 30GB

The Following Is other bits of writing on the inside of the motherboard;

"AGP 8X"
"FSB800"
"ATA133"
"Prescott 800"
"P4S61"

(These Don't make sense to me so if you can decode them that would be brilliant)

as far as I'm aware it was all in working condition.

Do you need anything else?

Thank you for taking the time to reply


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, that is some pretty old technology. The very first thing I see is three mis-matched memory chips. Pull out 2 of them and install just the samsung memory in the first memory slot. Now attempt your install. 

Next the things that did not make sense to you are the capabilities of the mb; ie is supports agp 8x, it supports ide speeds up to 133, the P4S61 is the type of chipset ie SiS.

Honestly with this old of tech, I would not be putting any money into it; this is at least 4 generations old AND SiS is a very low end chipset ie it was a cheap mb when it was made years ago.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you are doing this for a learning experience, that is fine. If you are doing it and expect it to work with modern tech, then you are wasting your time.


----------



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes this is just a learning experience but I would like it to at least run slow than not run at all.
I'm not investing any money into this project just my time 

_Pull out 2 of them and install just the samsung memory in the first memory slot._

First memory slot being DDR 1 or 3?

either way Im going to try both.

I realised it was old but did not realise it was 4 generations old! 

I do have another processor, If it would help should i put it in the motherboard?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The first slot is labeled slot 1 or 0


> I do have another processor, If it would help should i put it in the motherboard?


Only if the cpu is on the supported list at asrock. Here is a link to the support page.
http://asrock.com/mb/cpu.asp?Model=P4S61


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

BTW since that board is that old, I would check for leaking capacitors. Get a VERY bright light and check the board. Look for any caps that look like the ones below.


----------



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

Right Going to be putting the RAM In now.
I will let you know how it turns out in 5 mins.

Regarding the CPU; I'm just going to leave that there's no indication of the Core, frequency etc. its just a processor in a box


----------



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

> BTW since that board is that old, I would check for leaking capacitors. Get a VERY bright light and check the board. Look for any caps that look like the ones below


and if they look like that I'm out of business?


----------



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

and just out of curiosity was the graphics card out of date to?


----------



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

> BTW since that board is that old, I would check for leaking capacitors. Get a VERY bright light and check the board. Look for any caps that look like the ones below.


The caps are all in pretty good condition...moving on to the RAM now


----------



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

> Pull out 2 of them and install just the samsung memory in the first memory slot. Now attempt your install.


you are magnificent! haha!

So far it says "Windows is loading files"

So its looking good!

i will keep you updated but for now, it looks like you've solved it!


----------



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

So I have a different problem.

Instead of stepping on anyone's toes should I start a new thread? 
Because I think this may be a software problem.

even so all I'm getting now is this;










and nothing else except an error message "Setup.exe application error" ... when I push enter it restarts and goes through the "windows is loading files" section again

:/ any advice?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Start by testing the hard drive and ram. You test the drive with the drive maker's diagnostic; download this from whomever made the drive ie WD, Seagate, etc. Most of the time you have the choice of either a dos/boot version or a windows version. Obviously you need the boot version since you do not have an os installed. Note these files are usually in ISO format so you need to make the boot disk with a working system using nero or other burning app. Do not just copy the file to the disk; you must use a burning app.

Next test the memory with memtest; again this works from bootable media.
http://www.memtest.org/

Can you enter the bios and check your temps and voltages? If so, post those here so I can check them. Specifically you need the cpu temp, northbridge or system temp, 12V, 5V, and 3.3V values.

This is a real MS install disk correct and not an oem type disk ie dell, hp, whatever correct?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to continue on here instead of starting a new thread.

Here is a good instructional and pictorial guide for formatting the hard drive and doing a clean install of Windows Vista.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

With that old of a mb, you need to install either xp or win2k. Vista is just not going to work correctly even IF you do manage to get it installed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the support site for the *ASRock P4S61* motherboard - which is what you appear to have in that old computer.

If you read the specifications for it, it supports Windows 98SE, ME, 2000, and XP.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## audiotragedi (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks to both of you for helping me, first off;



> You need to continue on here instead of starting a new thread.


I figured since this problem was a software problem (guess work) that i should start a new thread (wouldn't want to step on any ones toes on the first day of being here!)

secondly


> Can you enter the bios and check your temps and voltages?


not to sure, I did the usual to try and enter the bios (pressing del. repeatedly) but it didn't work. so any help on that footnote is appreciated.



> Here is a good instructional and pictorial guide for formatting the hard drive and doing a clean install of Windows Vista.


I know how to make a clean install of windows vista this is just telling me what i already know.



> Here is the support site for the ASRock P4S61 motherboard - which is what you appear to have in that old computer.


thank you for this! I didn't have any of the info. about the motherboard up until now. that is the motherboard I'm using.

what I'm going to do is dig out my xp cd and go from there. I will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------

